# Stolen show dogs !!!



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Great minds think alike, Disa! I had already posted this!! 

http://www.poodleforum.com/7-general-off-topic-chat/10663-stolen-show-dog-van-dogs-inside.html

Barb


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Well then there are two hehe 

One in off - topic and one in other dogs...


----------

